# Maggie's Buns



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Opened 15 years ago by Maggie Pike and her family, Maggie's Buns offers an eclectic place to go and drink coffee, gab with the locals, and share one of her famous cinnamon rolls. Stop by for a huge breakfast or call for us to cater your next event!

More...


----------

